# التقدم لوظائف وزارة المالية على الانترنت



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

بسم الثالوث القدوس 
اعلنت وزارة المالية عن تلقى طلبات الوظائف عبر موقعها على الانترنت 
سيتم اغلاق التسجيل يوم 14-3-2011
متكررش التسجيل
اكتب بياناتك صح 
هتملا الاستمارة وبعدها هتدوس تسجيل هيقولك تم الحفظ بنجاح  وكدة تبقى المهمة خلصت 
لينك الاستمارة 
http://www.mof.gov.eg/_layouts/mof/jobs/jobrequest.aspx

اذكرونى فى صلاتكم 
سلام ونعمة ​


----------



## النهيسى (25 فبراير 2011)

شكرا للموضوع المهم جدااا​


----------



## marcelino (25 فبراير 2011)

*شكررررررا يا جووو
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للموضوع المهم جدااا​


*العفو استاذى 
نورتنى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *شكررررررا يا جووو
> *​


*العفو يا مارسوووو 
*​


----------



## marcelino (25 فبراير 2011)

*ياريت الموضوع يتثبت بقى حتى تعم الفاايده
*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (25 فبراير 2011)

*جمييييل ياجو 
طب عاوزة اقدم انااااااااا leasantr
بس قولى محتاجين مديرة ولا مدير عام
ولا رئيس مجلس ادارة حتى 
لو كده هقدم على طووووووول 
انت فاهم يعنى :t31:
ههههه*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2011)

مش عايزين رئيس جمهوريه ؟؟
هههههههههههه ​


----------



## ميرنا (25 فبراير 2011)

يلهوى والغلابة اللى جريو وقفو طوابير ودفع فلوس عشان توصل


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 فبراير 2011)

*ربنا يعوضك يا جوجو
يثبت الموضوع علشان الكل يقدر يشوفه ​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2011)

ايه دا بقي
الموقع مش شغال عندي وجربته كتير


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

marcelino قال:


> *ياريت الموضوع يتثبت بقى حتى تعم الفاايده
> *​


*حاضر يا فندم هنبقى نثبته 
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *جمييييل ياجو
> طب عاوزة اقدم انااااااااا leasantr
> بس قولى محتاجين مديرة ولا مدير عام
> ولا رئيس مجلس ادارة حتى
> ...


*امممم 
عاوزين رئيسة جمهورية ايه رأيك 
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> مش عايزين رئيس جمهوريه ؟؟
> هههههههههههه ​


*اكيد عاوزين 
بس حد يرمى نفسه فى التهلكة دى يا كوكو 
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يلهوى والغلابة اللى جريو وقفو طوابير ودفع فلوس عشان توصل


*طيب ما فيه غلابة معرفوش يقفوا فى طوابير وكانوا مكسلين يقدموا 
اهو التقديم جيه لغاية عندنا 
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *ربنا يعوضك يا جوجو
> يثبت الموضوع علشان الكل يقدر يشوفه ​*


*ميرسي يا عسلية على التثبيت 
قلب المنتدى النابض يا اخواتى 
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> ايه دا بقي
> الموقع مش شغال عندي وجربته كتير


*الموقع شغال عندى تمام على الفايرفوكس 
*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *اكيد عاوزين *
> *بس حد يرمى نفسه فى التهلكة دى يا كوكو *​


 
عندك حق يا حج
طيب شفلنا وظيفه عامل ولا حاجه 
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *الموقع شغال عندى تمام على الفايرفوكس
> *​




اها فتح عندي خلاص
ميرسي كتير يا جورج
يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> عندك حق يا حج
> طيب شفلنا وظيفه عامل ولا حاجه
> ​


*انت حط بياناتك وهما هيختارولك وظيفة 
ان شالله حتى امن 
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> اها فتح عندي خلاص
> ميرسي كتير يا جورج
> يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك



متنسيش تبعتى ربع المرتب


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *انت حط بياناتك وهما هيختارولك وظيفة *
> *ان شالله حتى امن *​


انا لسه بدرس يا حج 
ماينفعش :11azy:​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

*تماااااااااااام يا جوجو*
*تسلم ايديك*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> انا لسه بدرس يا حج
> ماينفعش :11azy:​


*امممم 
خلاص اشتغل رئيس جمهورية وامرك لله 
*​


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *تماااااااااااام يا جوجو*
> *تسلم ايديك*​


*متنسيش تبعتى نص المرتب بتاع اول سنة 
*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> متنسيش تبعتى ربع المرتب




بس قول يارب اشتغل
ويبقي ليك ربع جنيه حلاوه وانشالله ما حد حوش


----------



## oesi no (25 فبراير 2011)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> بس قول يارب اشتغل
> ويبقي ليك ربع جنيه حلاوه وانشالله ما حد حوش


  هى الدنيا جرا فيها ايه 
ربع جنية بحاله


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> هى الدنيا جرا فيها ايه
> ربع جنية بحاله



من جهه جرالها فجرالها كتير قوي

مش انت قولت ربع المرتب
اهو هو دا الربع 
يدوب المرتب هايبقي ملليم
واشكر ربنا هو حد لاقي في الزمن دا ربع جنيه بحاله
ههههههههههههههههه
ودا انا كدا موجبه معاك قوووووووي


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (25 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *متنسيش تبعتى نص المرتب بتاع اول سنة
> *​


*بس كده تؤمرني:t23:*​


----------



## elamer1000 (25 فبراير 2011)

*الف شكر*

*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## روزي86 (26 فبراير 2011)

حلو يا جوجو

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 فبراير 2011)

*طب بالنسبه للي قدموا في مكتب البريد
راحت عليهم ولا ايه نظامهم
تسلم ايدك يا جو​*


----------



## man_in_jesus (28 فبراير 2011)

رائع جدا شكرا لمحبتك


----------



## Coptic Adel (28 فبراير 2011)

*ياريت لو فيه استمارات شغل تاني تكتبها يا جورج 

علشان انا طلع عيني الفترة اللي فاتت في تقديم بالوزارات المختلفة

وبعدين يقولوا مش هاننظر الا في طلبات البريد
*​


----------



## bilseka (28 فبراير 2011)

الف   الف   الف   شكر   على   الموضوع   الهام   والمميز


----------



## Coptic MarMar (28 فبراير 2011)

oesi no قال:


> *امممم
> عاوزين رئيسة جمهورية ايه رأيك
> *​



*مستعدة انا ياجووووو :scenic:
وانت عارف يعنى ييجى منى :59:
هههههه*​


----------



## Coptic Man (1 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا جو علي اللينك

ولما نشوف كلام وبس ولا في ناس هتشتغل


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2011)

يجماعة انا هجبلكو من الاخر وافهمكم اللعبة الحمضانة دى 
الدولة كانت عاوزة تجمع اللى خسرتة فى الفترة دى
قالو نعمل ايه نفتح باب تقديم الوظايف كل استمارة كانت ب 10 جنية وشوف كام الف قدم فيها يعنى اقل ما فيها لمو نص اللى خسروهم ثم يعنى هى الوظايف دى كلها خرجت مرة واحدة ولا الناس دى كلها هتشتغل فاجئة كده


----------



## Coptic Adel (1 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يجماعة انا هجبلكو من الاخر وافهمكم اللعبة الحمضانة دى
> الدولة كانت عاوزة تجمع اللى خسرتة فى الفترة دى
> قالو نعمل ايه نفتح باب تقديم الوظايف كل استمارة كانت ب 10 جنية وشوف كام الف قدم فيها يعنى اقل ما فيها لمو نص اللى خسروهم ثم يعنى هى الوظايف دى كلها خرجت مرة واحدة ولا الناس دى كلها هتشتغل فاجئة كده



*نو الاستمارة كانت بنص جنيه :spor24:

وكانت بتتباع قدام الوزارة في مدينة نصر

بس برضه كلنا شاكين في الكلام ده

 اصل الحداية مبتحدفش كتاكيت :t33:
*​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2011)

Coptic Adel قال:


> *نو الاستمارة كانت بنص جنيه :spor24:
> 
> وكانت بتتباع قدام الوزارة في مدينة نصر
> 
> ...


هنا كانو بيبعتهو فى البريد السريع ب 10


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> يجماعة انا هجبلكو من الاخر وافهمكم اللعبة الحمضانة دى
> الدولة كانت عاوزة تجمع اللى خسرتة فى الفترة دى
> قالو نعمل ايه نفتح باب تقديم الوظايف كل استمارة كانت ب 10 جنية وشوف كام الف قدم فيها يعنى اقل ما فيها لمو نص اللى خسروهم ثم يعنى هى الوظايف دى كلها خرجت مرة واحدة ولا الناس دى كلها هتشتغل فاجئة كده




*قلت الكلام ده في موضوع مارسيلينو
والكل قال عليا متشائم
وعندنا الاستماره بـ 8 جنيه
شوفي بقي لموا كام من شعب مصر الغلبان​*


----------



## mina632 (3 مارس 2011)

hi i still here


----------



## ميرنا (3 مارس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *قلت الكلام ده في موضوع مارسيلينو
> والكل قال عليا متشائم
> وعندنا الاستماره بـ 8 جنيه
> شوفي بقي لموا كام من شعب مصر الغلبان​*


بس حلاوتها انك يعنى بتدفع بارادتك يخربيت الدماغ دى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 مارس 2011)

Apsoti قال:


> بس حلاوتها انك يعنى بتدفع بارادتك يخربيت الدماغ دى




*مش حكايه ارادتك ولا غصب عنك
احنا مابنصدق نتعلق بقشه صغيره
وبنمشي وراها حتي لو مش متاكدين منها
لاننا شعب غلبان بنصدق بسرعه اي حاجه​*


----------



## johna&jesus (4 مارس 2011)

_*مرسى يا جوجو على الخبر*_
_*بس انا عندى جيش*_
_*هههههههههه*_​


----------

